# Value Added Crops



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is a peek of the nearby future in adding specific traits for specific markets in grains. I suspect we will see this in the very near future with forage crops. For instance, having trait specific low sugar forages for horses with laminitis(founder) etc.

Genetically modified crops have been slow to spread worldwide, but that will change in the near future....MONEY.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...r_your_bushels/


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Money is involved no doubt, but a lot of people have a lot of misconceptions about GMO's and it's those folks that seem to have the deep pockets.

I've tried to inform people that for example roundup ready soybeans actually allow us to use less chemical as a residual is not needed then they just go off on the evils of roundup. Try to explain that BT corn eliminates the use of highly toxic soil applied insecticides and the BT part of it is approved for organic use and they go off on half a dozen different tangents about the evils of GMO's.

http://www.bt.ucsd.e...ic_farming.html

Just try to explain that organic is not pesticide free as organic pesticides can be used and they start to foam at the mouth, try to explain that some of the organic pesticides are more dangerous than synthetic pesticides as some organics don't break down like a synthetic and you might get tarred and feathered for your troubles.

http://www.npr.org/b...not-an-oxymoron

Seems some people are as ignorant about their food production as they are about politics.


----------

